# IPV4S new device..ohm jumping



## 4RML (7/5/16)

Hi , it is a new ipv 4s and so far with a set of vtc4 it brings a battery check and it still has a quarter battery showing , I then tried a higher mah 3000 LG and the same thing , then I find today that the ohms are jumping , 0.25 ohm build jumps all the way to 0.55 ,gradually ,and so do the volts get higher as the ohms jump , this it not just with one atty but with all .I am using N80 and it worked fine on the first few days of use.Not to say but I have locked the ohms and rebooted the device many times , after the first reboot it worked great then I switched it off and went to rest then to vape again and it started jumping all over again . /////? is it fixable or time for the bin? IPV Pioneer for u have welcomed me to ship it to them but I can not afford this , they will then give me a new battery sled.
PROBLEM IS THE N80 I HAVE SINCE PUT A KANTHEL BUILD INTO THE PICTURE AND THE OHMS HAVE STOPPED THERE PROBLEM,THE DEVICE WAS UN SURE...


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (7/5/16)

I find it very strange that you can lock the resistance as this is a variable. Volts, watts and amps can be locked but not ohms.


----------



## 4RML (7/5/16)

yrue it does not lock. i have since found that the device does not work well in power mode with the n80 wire , and tested it by putting a kanthel build into a tank and it is working just fine hence the sale of this device , as i use alot of n80


----------



## 4RML (7/5/16)

All is good thanks.


----------



## 4RML (7/5/16)

The sensativaty of n80, is far to high for the chip to get a clear reading in power mode. Though In nikel mode is perfect.


----------

